
YouTube TV now available to 50% of U.S. households - iamjeff
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/17/youtube-tv-now-available-to-50-of-u-s-households/
======
klondike_
It's obvious why nobody's pulled off something like Youtube TV before. There's
a huge mess of red tape when dealing with live TV broadcasts, everything from
sports blackouts to local channel affiliates.

Cable TV is obviously on the way out. This is just going to push people to use
less than legal methods to watch things until the broadcasting industry gets
their shit together. See: Netflix, Spotify

------
em3rgent0rdr
I'll stick with MythTV...free DVR.

